# 1 1/2 day old nigerian kid very lethargic



## chicks&kids (Feb 24, 2011)

First of triplets, was a breech birth. Seemed okay until about 12:30 today when I found her lethargic and cold next to her mom. Other two are fine. I brought her in warmed her up and tried to feed her. I have been able to get minimal nutrients into her. She goes limp now and cries occasionally but will lift her head if moved around.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't try to feed her if she's not holding a normal temperature...around 101-102 degrees.
Keep her warm, and you might try some warm gatoraide or pedialyte.
(milk in a cold stomach can curdle / sour / cause acidosis).

Did the dam or this kid get BoSe?  If not, I'd give her 1/4 cc of BoSe.

I'd probably be tempted to mix 1tsp of baking soda w/ 2 tsp of mollases and give her that, too...


----------



## chicks&kids (Feb 24, 2011)

They did not get BoSe. I did give her half a dose of goat serum about a half hour ago. Did try molasses, not baking soda yet. Vet just called and is on the way, but I'm thinking it's probably too late.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope your doe pulls through for you.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 24, 2011)

I have had two bucks this year do that to me, but so far have been able to pull them thru. It takes alot of time and paticene but I trully am a believer of having bo-se around. I usually wrap them in towels straight out of the dryer and then take my hair dryer and on low speed and from a decent distance as not to burn them. untill I can get that temp up, I have one now who I've been working with and he got bo=se, coffee,molassas, baking soda, and electrolytes for 2 days, His temp is up but I have him under a tent with a light over him. He was finally up this evening and wanting milk, I just gave him about 4oz so he would'nt over do it. Hope you get her going.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 24, 2011)

Good luck w/her.


----------



## 4hmama (Feb 24, 2011)

We had a doeling with a temp of 94.  We brought her in and put her in a 104 degree water in my laundry tub.  We kept adding warm water as it cooled.  Lesson #1, instead of putting them directly in the water, put them in a garbage bag first, with their head sticking out.  That way they don't get  wet, but do get warm.  Once we got her temp up, we laid her in warm towels and on a heating pad.  We also gave Nutridrench, thiamine, electrolytes, and bo-se.  Don't know if she needed it all or not, but we went with it.  She is now 1-1/2 yrs old and doing fine (with the exception of being small...but she was one of quads).   Hang in there!   Even if she feels warm to the touch, her body temp can still be too low, so if you don't have a thermometer, get one...it's a necessity with babies. Good luck!


----------



## chicks&kids (Feb 24, 2011)

She's still hanging on. Vet was here and gave her a B vit injection, was going to try and tube but was unable (she's very tiny) and said give her hot baths. He said it was hopeful because when you set her down she will stand. He told me, ''if nothing else it was a learning experience". Ouch!
 I wish I had known to place her in a bag that would have made things go a bit smoother. Used a hair dryer to get her dry and now have her in one of those heating blankets from Hoegers. Not seeing any improvement yet, but also not seeing any decline. I checked her temp about 30 mins ago and it was 100.2, yet she's breathing very fast, which makes me think maybe she is acidotic. 
Kind of scary because at this point she is too weak to swallow and too small to tube. Should I try to get baking soda in her and if so how?   
I will keep everyone posted and keep checking back for advise.
Thanks to everyone.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 24, 2011)

USE A SYGINGE, NO NEELDE, PULL UP SOME OF THE BAKING SODA MIXED WITH SOME COFFEE, AND A LITTLE MOLASSES AND JUST SLOWLY SQUIRT SOME IN HER MOUTH, DON'T HOLD HER HEAD STRAIGHT UP AND DO MEAN SLOWLY SO SHE CAN SWALLOW WHAT LITTLE BIT SHE GETS, IF ONLY YOU CAN GET 10CC IN HER, WATCH TO SEE IF SHE PEE'S. ALSO YOU CAN DO THAT WITH ELECTROLITES TOO. I KINDA RUB THEIR THROAT A LITTLE TO SEE IF THEY ARE SWALLOWING. IT TOOK ME TWO DAYS FOR MINE TO COME  AROUND. YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB, JUST HANG IN THERE, I ALSO GAVE MINE 1/4 CC VIT B COMPLEX ALSO I DO EVERYTHING I CAN THINK OF CAUSE I HATE TO STOMACH TUBE IT JUST MAKES ME NERVOUS.


----------



## chicks&kids (Feb 24, 2011)

She just pass away.
Thanks again the advise and kind words.


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2011)

I am so sorry.  You did the best you could for her.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. It is never ever easy to lose them. You gave her the best care; she was warm, clean, and loved. I believe that somehow they know that. You are a good goat owner.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 25, 2011)

Aw, that is too bad. Something was wrong inside her probably, there wasn't anything more you could have done.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 25, 2011)

Im very sorry...thats never easy when that happens.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## poorboys (Feb 25, 2011)

SO SORRY


----------



## RoeDylanda (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sorry she passed. You did everything you could for her. How lucky she was to be warm and safe when she passed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (Feb 26, 2011)

So sorry you lost the little one.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 27, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss  Just like everyone else has said, you did a great job trying to help her and she was very luck to have you in her short life.


----------

